# Bioshock: Infinite



## gameranand (May 8, 2011)

OK people as ico created Bioshock Thread I didn't found any Bioshock Infinite Thread when we have so much about this game right now. So I am collecting all news at one place and creating this for discussion of this game to be released in 2012

About the Game
Welcome to the city of Columbia. Floating amongst the clouds, cruising far above sea level, this is a place unlike any you've ever seen. Please enjoy your voyage... 

 The third game in the popular Bioshock series, BioShock: Infinite breaks away from the underwater setting of the first two games to take players into a floating city held aloft by dirigibles. The game is set in 1912. You play as Booker DeWitt, a disgraced former private detective who's picked up a new case. Your goal is to find Elizabeth, a young woman who's gone missing and return her unharmed. The only problem is that she's being kept on this flying city. Columbia was once a symbol of America's success as a nation, floating around the world as a traveling World's Fair, a marvel of human innovation. But strange things have happened since Columbia's unveiling in 1900, and now the city has disappeared into the clouds. DeWitt knows how to find it, but over the years stories have been told about Columbia having unlawful heavy armament and deranged citizenry. Do not expect this to be a pleasure cruise.
Source IGN

Debut Trailer
[YOUTUBE]1WDQ4FhslSk[/YOUTUBE]
Gameplay Video
[YOUTUBE]Y_DSfjAdhlU[/YOUTUBE]
Interview
[YOUTUBE]KDft7dC6Foo[/YOUTUBE]
Trailer Analysis by IGN
[YOUTUBE]uhstvKrymiw[/YOUTUBE]

Here are some screenshots for this game
*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/2/7/5/0/0/0/ss_preview_Man_With_Shotgun_Bar.jpg.jpg
*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/2/7/5/0/0/0/ss_preview_Highres_Screenshot_00040.jpg.jpg
*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/2/7/5/0/0/0/ss_preview_Elizabeth_Alpha_Bridge_Power.jpg.jpg
*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/2/7/5/0/0/0/ss_preview_Highres_Screenshot_00085.jpg.jpg
*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/2/7/5/0/0/0/ss_preview_Elizabeth_Bridge_Blood_2.jpg.jpg
*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/2/1/4/1/4/7/ss_preview_Sky_Line.jpg.jpg
*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/2/1/4/1/4/7/ss_preview_Columbia.jpg.jpg
*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/2/1/4/1/4/7/ss_preview_Saltonstall.jpg.jpg

*BioShock Infinite - Interview*
Irrational talks powers, story and Final Fantasy.

*Irrational's Ken Levine - Interview*

*BioShock Infinite - Preview*

Will Update as more about this game gets revealed.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 8, 2011)

^Looks awesome. 

From the depth of the oceans to the height of the skies, refreshing.


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2011)

Looks gr8. 

Bioshock to me was always a must play game.


----------



## varunb (May 8, 2011)

SAVE YOURSELF !! Its raining BIOSHOCK THREADS ! Hehe....waiting for this game. I have high expectations from this.


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2011)

Finally in this game we will go out in the sunshine and city. In previous ones there were only indoors but this one delivers outdoors also.


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2011)

I would like to have it in POP 2008 way.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

> *Bioshock Infinite Basics*
> 
> *So, this isn't a sequel... or prequel... or... whatever? *
> 
> ...



Source IGN


----------



## gameranand (May 24, 2011)

These are the latest screenshots for this game

*img829.imageshack.us/img829/6745/62062735.jpg

*img683.imageshack.us/img683/5849/81153275.jpg

*img684.imageshack.us/img684/5622/67572489.jpg


----------



## varunb (Oct 4, 2011)

Bioshock Infinite Voice Actors

*Troy Baker* as Booker, the game's protaganist
*Courtnee Draper* as Elizabeth, damsel in distress

[YOUTUBE]9hmdXwxZFK4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2011)

Quite a damsel


----------



## Alok (Oct 4, 2011)

Does it have open world features ??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Anand, Kindly re-size those pics. It's really annoying to have those heavy images load, every time we open the thread. 

Back on topic:

*‘BioShock: Infinite’ Cosplay Of Elizabeth — A Blue-Eyed Beauty*

*img683.imageshack.us/img683/1366/31398605.jpg

*img823.imageshack.us/img823/3231/21544318.jpg

and 2 more (*NSFW*): 



Spoiler



*img690.imageshack.us/img690/8718/82204969.jpg

*img62.imageshack.us/img62/2053/72206634.jpg





> According to her deviantArt page, her name is Anna and goes under the Internet hacker-alias ormeli. Hailing all the way from Moscow, Russia, Anna is a veteran cosplayer who has also, on occasion, played the role of Ellie Langford from Dead Space 2 and Batman’s femme fatale, Poison Ivy.
> 
> She’s also a huge fan of Irrational Games’ popular BioShock series – that unfortunately up till now – lacked a character that Anna could use to display her own amazing set of cosplay powers. Logically, this changed thanks to BioShock: Infinite and with the introduction of Elizabeth, whose raven black hair and jeweled blue eyes have been captured perfectly by Anna.



Source: 'BioShock: Infinite' Cosplay Of Elizabeth -- A Blue-Eyed Beauty | Ps3 Maven

This has definitely got to be the most gorgeous cos-play costume and girl. THE END.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 5, 2011)

^^ Sorry but I can't because I am using this forum through my mobile nowdays. You are a mod please do this for me.

Back to game
 The girl looks so sweet.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 5, 2011)

Done.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 5, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Done.



Thanks a lot.


----------



## Skud (Jan 16, 2013)

PC Specifications for BioShock Infinite Announced! | Irrational Games



> *MINIMUM*
> 
> OS: Windows Vista Service Pack 2 32-bit
> Processor: Intel Core 2 DUO 2.4 GHz / AMD Athlon X2 2.7 GHz
> ...




Seems like a great lot of control there over various graphical settings.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 16, 2013)

30GB HDD....

I need to repartition my HDD


----------



## Skud (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't have any space. 

This interview is interesting, mostly covering the graphical aspects and in-built benchmark tool:-

BioShock Infinite system requirements released, interview with Irrational about PC features | News | PC Gamer


----------



## gameranand (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow games are getting bigger and bigger and there is no stopping them and no increase in internet speeds. PATHETIC.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 4, 2013)

Flipkart has a pretty sweet pre-order deal, 1k for the game with bioshock 1 

Combo Of Bioshock: Infinite + Bioshock -: Flipkart.com


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Flipkart has a pretty sweet pre-order deal, 1k for the game with bioshock 1
> 
> Combo Of Bioshock: Infinite + Bioshock -: Flipkart.com



Yeah but played Bioshock 1 long long time ago still better something than nothing.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 4, 2013)

th..th...th.that girl



rhitwick said:


> 30GB HDD....
> 
> I need to repartition my HDD



I need to buy a HDD+ Combine drives 

Any idea how long the game will be?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> I need to buy a HDD+ Combine drives
> 
> Any idea how long the game will be?



By the looks of it, it would be pretty long. I think 10-15 hours because previous Bioshock games weren't very short either.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 4, 2013)

All i Need is a HDD now

Graphics look intense

So i can understand the game without playing Bioshock 2?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2013)

I've never played BioShock game... 

but this one looks good....the character jumping from plane (posted by gameranand) looks like Dhalshim from SF4


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 4, 2013)

I have enough space ready for it.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 4, 2013)

I need to play the Original Game.. IIRC many didn't have a PC capable of playing the game in those days. Time to lookup flipkart 

EDIT: there was Bioshock 2 too :/


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I need to play the Original Game.. IIRC many didn't have a PC capable of playing the game in those days. Time to lookup flipkart
> 
> EDIT: there was Bioshock 2 too :/



have played B1 till i came across a vanishing enemy, stopped playing. will start playing 1&2.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 4, 2013)

^^ AFAIK.. this is a horror genre isn't it ??


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ AFAIK.. this is a horror genre isn't it ??



survival horror with RPG element. thing i like about Bioshock is its really close to RAGE both in terms of gameplay and looks. enemies know how to fight.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 4, 2013)

Infinite has nothing to do with Bioshock 1 or 2, or am I wrong?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 4, 2013)

Had played B1 enjoyed it but stopped as it was very confusing



Sam said:


> have played B1 till i came across a vanishing enemy, stopped playing. will start playing 1&2.



Well as someone already mentioned you can play this game as its not a sequel

@gameranand please add the screenies from here 
*kotaku.com/5966500/ive-played-4-12-hours-of-bioshock-infinite-im-no-longer-worried-about-this-game

Bioshock activates on steam?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I've never played BioShock game...
> 
> but this one looks good....the character jumping from plane (posted by gameranand) looks like Dhalshim from SF4



Play the Bioshock games. Trust me they are worth it. :


kapilove77 said:


> I have enough space ready for it.


Same here. 


RCuber said:


> ^^ AFAIK.. this is a horror genre isn't it ??


Not exactly. Its more of a Sci-Fi FPS with some Horror and RPG element.

As requested by theserpent

Oh yeah thats my hand bomb. 
*img.gawkerassets.com/img/187loeqse1szsjpg/original.jpg

Boyfriend-Girlfriend ??
*img.gawkerassets.com/img/187loeuqgf60qjpg/original.jpg

Well we will go there anyway. 
*img.gawkerassets.com/img/187loeuqjilcgjpg/original.jpg

Now isn't she cute. 
*img.gawkerassets.com/img/187loeuqmc98xjpg/original.jpg

Oh..My..Who's that.
*img.gawkerassets.com/img/187lopdkgk45mjpg/original.jpg

Now ain't that a real nice Vista.
*img.gawkerassets.com/img/187loeqsct0d2jpg/original.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Mar 4, 2013)

@gameranand, is this game direct Instal or via steam? Bothways i have to buy a HDD,If steam more hectic work of copying steamapps to new hdd


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2013)

looks more like Wolfenstien type of game....


----------



## theserpent (Mar 4, 2013)

Well most of the gameplay videos are 1-2 year old, I coudn't find any new gameplay video some i found thats 95% talking and 5% gameplay


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2013)

theserpent said:


> @gameranand, is this game direct Instal or via steam? Bothways i have to buy a HDD,If steam more hectic work of copying steamapps to new hdd



I think Steam.


Zangetsu said:


> looks more like Wolfenstien type of game....



Looks more like Bioshock.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2013)

Well so if i get a new hdd, I will just have to copy steamapps to that folder right?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2013)

Done, Pre-ordered my first pre order


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Infinite has nothing to do with Bioshock 1 or 2, or am I wrong?



I am not sure about that.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Infinite has nothing to do with Bioshock 1 or 2, or am I wrong?



base is same. one hand you shoot, other hand you use magical power. just that in Infinite there are no Big Daddies (surely there will be something worse).


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2013)

Sam said:


> base is same. one hand you shoot, other hand you use magical power. just that in Infinite there are no Big Daddies (surely there will be something worse).



What about the story ?? Is it continuation or something else ??


----------



## theserpent (Mar 6, 2013)

^^ 





> Despite the name, BioShock Infinite isn’t related to the underwater city of Rapture you know and love. Instead, it brings us to the floating city of Columbia where ex-Pinkerton agent Booker DeWitt has to protect and rescue a mysterious young girl named Elizabeth.




One Month Before BioShock Infinite - IGN


I read somewhere this is in a different universe


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 6, 2013)

and protected by Songbird (the huge mechanical bird). the gameplay will be lot evolved as now you have Elizabeth who has her own power set and not the statue senseless NPC in most games. reminds me of Alex from Half Life 2.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 6, 2013)

So she will be following us throwing health potions now and them


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 6, 2013)

theserpent said:


> So she will be following us throwing health potions now and them



no health in this game i guess but Elizabeth packs some time travel power. she can use tears in time dimension to either bring back objects or throw someone back in time. and the protagonist can use veils to enhance his own power. it was something like that the last time i read about BI.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 6, 2013)

Hope this game doesn't dissapoint, and turn out to be a 5 HOURS game


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2013)

Hmmm......OK. Thanks for the info.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 6, 2013)

To access the extra items-for those who have pre ordered you have to finish the Puzzle before 26th march


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 7, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Done, Pre-ordered my first pre order



What?? game or hdd?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2013)

^ Game, will get a HDD in April


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 7, 2013)

pre-ordered!!


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> pre-ordered!!



okay better finish the Industrial puzzle before 26th or you wont get your pre order bonus, I finshed and got the bonus xD


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 7, 2013)

what's that?


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 7, 2013)

pre-ordered the combo pack, cash on delivery.. will I get the puzzle?

What is 4x4 code? written on Flipkart website..


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> pre-ordered the combo pack, cash on delivery.. will I get the puzzle?
> 
> What is 4x4 code? written on Flipkart website..



4X4 will be emailed to you within 2 days, still then register in the website given and be sure to select country as UK

All 59 puzzle solved helped me to finish fast
*www.ign.com/wikis/bioshock-infinite/Industrial_Revolution_Puzzle_Solutions

If this game is less than 10 hours money wasted 



cyborg47 said:


> what's that?



Well thats a browser based puzzle game to unlock certain items in game


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2013)

Whats the price BTW ??


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Whats the price BTW ??



The usual 999, the 'infinite+bioshock1' offer is for 1099.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2013)

Seems reasonable. But entirely depends on the length of the game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Seems reasonable. But entirely depends on the length of the game.



Its three disks on PC, so...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Its three disks on PC, so...



Then  10-12GB or something and 10+ hours campaign I am guessing.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 7, 2013)

Can't wait for it. Playing Dishonored rite now and i feel it will be like same but with better story and suspense.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Then  10-12GB or something and 10+ hours campaign I am guessing.



Dude, three dual layer disks is like 24gigs, and the game doesn't even have a multiplayer. Ken Levine said the length would be similar to bioshock 1's campaign


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 7, 2013)

I want big Daddy in this game or maybe that big birdie will be new Daddy?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Dude, three dual layer disks is like 24gigs, and the game doesn't even have a multiplayer. Ken Levine said the length would be similar to bioshock 1's campaign



Oh boy....I thought 4 GB DVDs.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 8, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> I want big Daddy in this game or maybe that big birdie will be new Daddy?





> Four types of larger mechanical enemies created by the Founders, dubbed "Heavy Hitters", act as mini-bosses through the game, demanding new tactics from the player. One type of these are the Handymen, so named for their large porcelain doll-like hands; they are robotic-like monsters housing a human heart and head, with the ability to jump large distances and easily throw the player- and non-player characters alike. A second class are the Motorized Patriots, once used as tour guides for the city, decorated in patriotic colors and wear a wax mask of George Washington, assaulting its foes with a "peppermill" automatic machine gun. The Boys of Silence are men in foppish outfits locked into a metal helmet with giant ears; the humans inside are blind but due to the helmet have super-human hearing, and act as Columbia's security system, requiring the player to choose carefully between stealth and a direct assault, whereupon the Boys can scream to call in back up.[41] Finally, the Siren is a mysterious, completely enshrouded female figure, based on the Spiritualism movement near the end of the 19th century, that can revive defeated foes during combat, requiring the player to decide whether to concentrate attacks on the Siren or the newly-revived enemies. The player will have several options of approaching the Heavy Hitters, such as by using stealth to bypass the encounter, or to hack into the machine and take control of the units.



perfect replacement for big daddies. these mechs won't be easy and i wonder what they mean by "stealth". with such an open place with roller coaster type transport will there be any space to hide !!!

source: wikipedia


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 8, 2013)

Cool New things always good to try.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2013)

Hacking is not new but its really fun.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 20, 2013)

Steam and other online gaming stores included XCOM Enemy Unknown in Bioshock Infinite preorders. Why we are not getting that too..


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2013)

I am now getting suspicious about the game, why they are tempting gamers so hard to pre-order? You are virtually getting the game for free. 



arijitsinha said:


> Steam and other online gaming stores included XCOM Enemy Unknown in Bioshock Infinite preorders. Why we are not getting that too..




You can get the game from Amazon. You are basically paying $30 for BI & XCOM (plus other goodies), cheaper than buying both the games from Flipkart/Game4u. GMG will probably throw in XCOM too (as tweeted) so that will make 4 games for $45.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 21, 2013)

Skud said:


> I am now getting suspicious about the game, why they are tempting gamers so hard to pre-order? You are virtually getting the game for free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was expecting FK or game4u giving XCOM with BI pre order. 

Anyway.. 
*i.imgur.com/KoazyWr.png
This game is not out yet, but become top seller in steam


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 21, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> This game is not out yet, but become top seller in steam



pre orders.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 21, 2013)

i Cant wait for 28th march


----------



## Skud (Mar 21, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I was expecting FK or game4u giving XCOM with BI pre order.




Get the game from Amazon or GMG or GG.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 22, 2013)

BioShock Infinite Xbox 360/PS3 Review - IGN

9.4


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> BioShock Infinite Xbox 360/PS3 Review - IGN
> 
> 9.4



Looks like we are in for treat with this game.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 24, 2013)

When is the game expected to release, is it not 26th March ? If Flipkart does not f*** up then I can have an awesome Holi (27th)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Looks like we are in for treat with this game.



For Free 


Spoiler



NOT!


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2013)

rahulkadukar said:


> When is the game expected to release, is it not 26th March ? If Flipkart does not f*** up then I can have an awesome Holi (27th)



Ik, 28th as soon as exams are done , I will have the copy in my hand(Hopefully)..Playing a game after exams ended is a completely different feeling

Console owners don't get happy, IGN Bioshock review got .1 more and reason is The console versio is not as great as the PC version


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2013)

rahulkadukar said:


> When is the game expected to release, is it not 26th March ? If Flipkart does not f*** up then I can have an awesome Holi (27th)



Don't know about policies of FK regarding upcoming games but release date is 26 March for sure.


----------



## mohiuddin (Mar 24, 2013)

is it on unreal engine 2.5?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 24, 2013)

mohiuddin said:


> is it on unreal engine 2.5?



unreal engine 3 with 2K's own modifications for AI mainly.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Don't know about policies of FK regarding upcoming games but release date is 26 March for sure.



Let's hope that we get the game on 26th. 

PS: Awesome rig you have


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2013)

rahulkadukar said:


> Let's hope that we get the game on 26th.
> 
> PS: Awesome rig you have



No you won't get on 26 that I know from past posts of many users.

Thanks.


----------



## Faun (Mar 25, 2013)

pre ordered on fk.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 25, 2013)

yes.. we will not get the game on 26th from FK.. At most they will start shipping on 26th and the lucky buyer who lived nearby FK offices, may get it on the same day. Not so luck for me


----------



## iittopper (Mar 25, 2013)

thinking whether to buy the game or not since i have never played any Bioshock game earlier !


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 25, 2013)

The day Flipkart understands the meaning of pre-order will be the day when the Forever Alone guy won't be alone. I seriously think we should try and do something about Flipkart delivering games on time.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 25, 2013)

Bundle games with Bioshock Infinite , Many users are selling it in reddit, 
I am sensing bad.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 25, 2013)

Faun said:


> pre ordered on fk.



Then better finish off the Industrial Puzzle before tomorrow or you wont get your DLC items



rahulkadukar said:


> The day Flipkart understands the meaning of pre-order will be the day when the Forever Alone guy won't be alone. I seriously think we should try and do something about Flipkart delivering games on time.



Flipkart can't do anything mahn, Flipkart and other game shops get the CD the previous day late night, so they send on 26th


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Then better finish off the Industrial Puzzle before tomorrow or you wont get your DLC items



Holy ****.. I totally forgot about that. Left it half done.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 25, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Holy ****.. I totally forgot about that. Left it half done.



Do it quick
guide - Industrial Revolution Puzzle Solutions - BioShock Infinite Wiki Guide - IGN

Got the email from flipkart
they will ship it from Mumbai starting tomorrow, since 27th is a holiday they said it might take 1-3 days to be delivered, i Might get it on 27th/28th then


----------



## iittopper (Mar 25, 2013)

Eurogamer - 10/10 
Destructoid – 10/10 
Game Informer – 10/10 
Polygon – 10/10 
IGN – 9.4/10 
Joystiq – 5/5 
OXM – 9/10 
CVG – 9.1/10 
RPS – no score 
Digital Spy – 5/5 
PC Gamer – 91/100 
Godisageek – 9/10 
Shopto – no score 
NAG Online – 94/100 
Nave360 – 8/10 
Lazygamer.net – 96/100 
Gameslife – 5/5 
Shacknews – no score 
El33tonline – 5/5 
GameTrailers – 9.4/10 
Gamesvillage – 8.7/10 
HardGame2 – 10/10


----------



## theserpent (Mar 25, 2013)

And the GOTY goes to BIOSHOCK


----------



## iittopper (Mar 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> And the GOTY goes to BIOSHOCK



Second nominee for game of the year after tomb raider


----------



## theserpent (Mar 25, 2013)

OT:

GTA 5(if no PC Ed) Please regard it as the worst game of the year , other than bioshock infinite i dont think any major game is coming this year which deserves a GOTY(Who knows maybe watch dogs,COH 2 & Saints row 4) might need one


----------



## iittopper (Mar 25, 2013)

For nvidia user , download beta driver 314.22 that increase upto 40% performance for this game 



theserpent said:


> OT:
> 
> GTA 5(if no PC Ed) Please regard it as the worst game of the year , other than bioshock infinite i dont think any major game is coming this year which deserves a GOTY(Who knows maybe watch dogs,COH 2 & Saints row 4) might need one



LAst of us , beyond two souls , Rome 2 and many others !


----------



## theserpent (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope i clock at least 40-50 fps on my hd 7750


----------



## Faun (Mar 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> OT:
> 
> GTA 5(if no PC Ed) Please regard it as the worst game of the year , other than bioshock infinite i dont think any major game is coming this year which deserves a GOTY(Who knows maybe watch dogs,COH 2 & Saints row 4) might need one



Metro Last Light is a must buy for me.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 25, 2013)

The game is at the Bhiwandi sort facility, 10 kms from my home. Hoping to get it tomorrow.


----------



## darkv0id (Mar 26, 2013)

I know all the reviews haven't come out yet but as of now the game's setting Metacritic on fire. Joint second highest PC Metacritic score of all time, as of this moment.

Read this review at AusGamers and as you can see from this quote the reviewer went reaaallly overboard:

'I don't know how else to tell you that this is the game videogames were made for. It’s the game every other designer wishes they could make. *It’s a watershed moment for our industry*, and I’d be hard pressed to tell you that anything that came before is better. *More so, however, I can’t imagine that anything else, in my lifetime, will top this.* All bold statements, I know, but this is it and I’m reviewing it. BioShock Infinite is the sort of game we dream of reviewing. *It’s the Ocarina of Time of this generation (only infinitely better), and will be talked about and analysed for years to come.*'

I promised myself I wouldn't get it before this summer(exams coming up), but reviews like these are weakening my resolve


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2013)

Well I haven't played this game but these type of comments don't come easy for sure from the reviewers.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 26, 2013)

rahulkadukar said:


> The game is at the Bhiwandi sort facility, 10 kms from my home. Hoping to get it tomorrow.



You never know you might get it today 

You know All developers( Ubisoft's AC series & COD)okay forget COD they just release games for money/multiplayer should learn from 2K, bioshock's first gameplay was shown back in 2011..and might have been in development from 2009/10, and released it now cause they wanted the game to be perfect, whereas Ubisoft has joint other people releasing a not so good AC game every game


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2013)

True that. Developers must give their game enough time rather than rushing into release. BS1 was great BS2 not so great but good game and after many years this which is getting praise from everywhere.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 26, 2013)

Infact I have not seen many games getting a 10/10
+the PC version> Console Version.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 26, 2013)

I have ordered the game but have asked them to ship it after 7th april since i have ti give exam on 7th


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 26, 2013)

It is out for delivery   

Never been this excited, finally going to have an awesome holi.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 26, 2013)

rahulkadukar said:


> It is out for delivery
> 
> Never been this excited, finally going to have an awesome holi.



WHAT :O fastest flipkart delivery EVER?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Infact I have not seen many games getting a 10/10
> +*the PC version> Console Version*.



Its always is.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> BS1 was great BS2 not so great but good game



Ken Levine was not involved in BS2, that was the main reason. 

BS: Infinite's a whole different story. It's BS in air. That much awesome.



gameranand said:


> Its always is.



Tomb Raider was made for X360 and ported to PS3 and PC... and PS4's around the corner. Price/performance(graphics) ratio will be 1000x better than PCs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 26, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Tomb Raider was made for X360 and ported to PS3 and PC... and PS4's around the corner.* Price/performance(graphics) ratio will be 1000x better than PCs.*



then y to spend so much on 3~4GB GDDR5 graphic cards


----------



## iittopper (Mar 26, 2013)

Game have been delayed thanks to E-express and we have holi tomorrow . So game will ship on thursday ( for pc) , damn what i will do in these 2 days !!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 26, 2013)

Dying to go home from office.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 26, 2013)

^^ congrats . So you are getting it today , nice . From flipkart?


----------



## Skud (Mar 26, 2013)

Started:-

*i.imgur.com/TGnsFv1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DzGzurg.jpg

*i.imgur.com/da3A8wI.jpg

A bit bland for a DX11 game, graphics options are bit thin too but OK. Also during benchmarking it says I don't have DX11 installed, but the OS is DX11 capable after installation of some service pack.  Smooth on my rig so far.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 26, 2013)

^does the game require mandatory regi. on steam?


----------



## Skud (Mar 26, 2013)

^^Sure, it's in my Steam only.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 26, 2013)

@skud - very nice ss .


----------



## Skud (Mar 26, 2013)

^^Thanks, some more:-

*i.imgur.com/uimRwC9.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BUrS4tL.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TrcppFw.jpg

*i.imgur.com/i53YIwY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/XzkajVK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/RHm356h.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Mar 26, 2013)

Game looks Amazing


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 26, 2013)

Skud said:


> ^^Sure, it's in my Steam only.



Great screenies. How you got so early? Digital Download? or Retail? If Retail, is there any additional download?


----------



## Skud (Mar 26, 2013)

Digital. Luckily for me, BSNL mid-month speed bump started yesterday night and 15gb download completed today.



theserpent said:


> Game looks Amazing




The Bioshock look and feel is intact, as far as I can see.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 26, 2013)

Skud said:


> Digital. Luckily for me, BSNL mid-month speed bump started yesterday night and 15gb download completed today.



What were the speeds?


----------



## Skud (Mar 26, 2013)

Got 500+Kbps steady (as long as I was awake). My fastest Steam download, ever.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 26, 2013)

Skud said:


> Got 500+Kbps steady (as long as I was awake). My fastest Steam download, ever.



Darn. What's your plan?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2013)

Skud said:


> Digital. Luckily for me, BSNL mid-month speed bump started yesterday night and 15gb download completed today.


At what setting you are playing ??
Game looks real nice.


----------



## Skud (Mar 26, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darn. What's your plan?



ULD900 IIRC.



gameranand said:


> At what setting you are playing ??
> Game looks real nice.



Maxed out (ultra) with AA on.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2013)

Skud said:


> ULD900 IIRC.
> Maxed out (ultra) with AA on.



That means good optimization with PC.


----------



## Skud (Mar 26, 2013)

^^I think the Unreal Engine itself is very well optimized will good enough graphics.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 26, 2013)

gr8 screenies...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 26, 2013)

@Skud : so........ I guess you paid full $59.99(Rs 3k)  for the game?


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> @Skud : so........ I guess you paid full $59.99(Rs 3k)  for the game?



Same question I wanna ask.


----------



## Skud (Mar 26, 2013)

Around 2.5k from Gamersgate. Got 30% back in blue-coins, 3 more games, plus Industrial Revolution pack - not a bad deal IMO.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 26, 2013)

yes the deal is very good ! I wish my exam were not going . Elizabeth have to wait !


----------



## Skud (Mar 26, 2013)

^^And the feeling of playing a game on its release date - priceless.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 26, 2013)

Skud said:


> ^^And the feeling of playing a game on its release date - priceless.



agreed .  How will the game run on my 560ti @1080p ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 26, 2013)

Skud said:


> ULD900 IIRC.



Is this mid-month speed increase something new? Or is it like the FUP?


----------



## Skud (Mar 26, 2013)

iittopper said:


> agreed .  How will the game run on my 560ti @1080p ?



Should run fine, it's more or less equal to my 6950.




NVIDIAGeek said:


> Is this mid-month speed increase something new? Or is it like the FUP?



Most of the time, after I make the payment (generally after 20th of the month), I get a speed bump, even though I spent my quota within the first couple of days of the month. All I need to do is restart the modem.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 28, 2013)

How is the game skud? Finished it?

Still I have not recieved the copy from FK..  Though there is no holiday here on yesterday


----------



## Skud (Mar 28, 2013)

Encountered an error yesterday and couldn't progress much as Steam redownloaded a significant portion. So far, game is excellent, true GOTY stuff.

Hoping to finish it this weekend.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 28, 2013)

Got my copy now


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

whats the gameplay length? 12+ ? thinking of picking up the game from Landmark.

also is it okay if I play this before playing the originals i.e., BS 1 & BS 2.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 28, 2013)

RCuber said:


> whats the gameplay length? 12+ ? thinking of picking up the game from Landmark.
> 
> also is it okay if I play this before playing the originals i.e., BS 1 & BS 2.



Yep around 10-12 hour . You can start from INFINITE. It is an independent story arc. 

Later you can play BIOSHOCK to understand the evolution of the overall theme, narrative and art style.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2013)

Got my CD yesterday
Board exams done today 
Now installing it



RCuber said:


> whats the gameplay length? 12+ ? thinking of picking up the game from Landmark.
> 
> also is it okay if I play this before playing the originals i.e., BS 1 & BS 2.



Yup 12+ Hours
+ a mode called 1999 mode strictly for hard core gamers..you should try it out


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

thanks, will pick up the copy.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2013)

^^ It will be worth every penny


----------



## iittopper (Mar 28, 2013)

RCuber said:


> thanks, will pick up the copy.



one for me also !


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

iittopper said:


> one for me also !



Nope.. you gotta pick up your own.. I am not helping anyone anymore where Money is concerned ..


----------



## iittopper (Mar 28, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Nope.. you gotta pick up your own.. I am not helping anyone anymore where Money is concerned ..



you know i was joking right ?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

iittopper said:


> you know i was joking right ?



I know.. don't worry.. sometimes I am very sarcastic, but still a good person


----------



## iittopper (Mar 28, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I know.. don't worry.. sometimes I am very sarcastic, but still a good person


great then , for once i though you have dual personality problem


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

iittopper said:


> great then , for once i though you have dual personality problem



I don't know, gotta check with a Psychiatrist


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2013)

Umm guys I got my pre-order gun but not 500 shells?

Some screenshots

Check here
*imgur.com/a/dued4

*i.imgur.com/ILRRRlc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mo0J8bJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SakOR5N.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fAXWZvl.jpg


*i.imgur.com/UM2PLOf.jpg

*i.imgur.com/XkRf22r.jpg


*i.imgur.com/juxDh6N.jpg
*i.imgur.com/71elYAx.jpg
*i.imgur.com/2pCnvVo.jpg
*i.imgur.com/MbZTHLl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SIbfT6r.jpg
*i.imgur.com/bh5YnT1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/kH1NdjJ.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 28, 2013)

Is this anyway related BioShock 1? If yes, I'm hyped.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2013)

^ No..both are different


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

WTH!!! Bioshock not yet stocked in Landmark


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2013)

^^ buy from flippy you might get the copy in a day

@skud you preordered it right?
did you get the 500 silver coins?


----------



## Skud (Mar 28, 2013)

I pre-ordered from Gamersgate. No idea about silver coins.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2013)

Graphics looks different in Bioshock (maybe engine is different)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 28, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Graphics looks different in Bioshock (maybe engine is different)



That is one thing and this game's not that dark (IDK which one, hate or love).


----------



## rst (Mar 28, 2013)

I was thinking to buy this game
But it is FPS

Anyway It has great reviews (compare to resident evil 6)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 28, 2013)

rst said:


> I was thinking to buy this game
> But it is FPS
> 
> Anyway It has great reviews (compare to resident evil 6)



Do you hate FPS and love TPS?


----------



## rst (Mar 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Do you hate FPS and love TPS?


Yeah
Generally I don't like FPS games.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2013)

@ theserpent
What tool you are using for screenshots ?? Fraps or something else ?? I am asking because of that purple FPS thingy.


----------



## Skud (Mar 28, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ buy from flippy you might get the copy in a day
> 
> @skud you preordered it right?
> did you get the 500 silver coins?




Well, got 500 coins.


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2013)

msi afterburner


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 29, 2013)

rst said:


> Yeah
> Generally I don't like FPS games.


Same here,bro


----------



## theserpent (Mar 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> @ theserpent
> What tool you are using for screenshots ?? Fraps or something else ?? I am asking because of that purple FPS thingy.



Steam screenshots, FPS thingy is msi afterburner



Skud said:


> Well, got 500 coins.



How please tell me?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Steam screenshots, FPS thingy is msi afterburner



OK thanks. Actually Fraps and Radeon Pro gives Yellow color for FPS so I was curious.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm in love with this game, really amazing
Master Piece


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 29, 2013)

With this game or Elizabeth? 

I could not start this game.. As my internet is down for two days so cannot install.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 29, 2013)

^ The game, I din't we reach elizabeth yet, just reached blue ribbion


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 1, 2013)

Finished the game yesterday and I was not at all disappointed. This is a game which will be discussed for years. Story telling at its best.



Spoiler



Booker DeWitt is Father Comstock and Elizabeth is the daughter. They also show Rapture in the end and since Elizabeth/Booker are able to use the Bathyscope they are related to Andrew Ryan in someway.


----------



## Skud (Apr 1, 2013)

How long it was?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 1, 2013)

Just found Elizabeth


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 1, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Just found Elizabeth



Ordered the game from Landmarkonthenet.Is it worth the money?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ worth every penny


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2013)

rahulkadukar said:


> Finished the game yesterday and I was not at all disappointed. This is a game which will be discussed for years. Story telling at its best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



**** ! why did  I click on the the spoiler ? why ?


----------



## iittopper (Apr 1, 2013)

Faun said:


> **** ! why did  I click on the the spoiler ? why ?



thanks for warning . But really , why did you click it ?


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2013)

iittopper said:


> thanks for warning . But really , why did you click it ?



It was involuntary action. I was thinking of something and then at the same time clicked the button. Read the first sentence. Then realized what I did.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ guess what? me too clicked on the spoiler


----------



## RCuber (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't recall if I clicked the spoiler earlier   Saved..


----------



## dud3rulz (Apr 1, 2013)

loved the game but i somehow didn't like the graphics. The art work is amazing but the colors r cartoony. man that zip-lining is awesome.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 1, 2013)

Just completed the game and what a experience it was. Story just hit me pretty hard, I guess it will stick in my mind for couple more days.

My only complaint was the game length. It just lasted over 10+ hours, with medium level of exploration. 

But all in all, this is a master piece. This games is a testament to the video game writing and story telling of not just this generation, but the coming ones as well. Ken Levine and rest of Irrational Games, Take a Bow.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2013)

A good story line and gameplay is better than uber realistic graphics.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank God I am not on the page where spoiler is or I would had clicked it also.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 1, 2013)

I feel so evil now


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 2, 2013)

How is the game? Is it worth wasting time on?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> How is the game? Is it worth wasting time on?



Are you kidding me, its like a legendary game right now for whoever have played it.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 2, 2013)

People should post spoilers in Double spoilers .
I have never ever played such an Amazing game


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> People should post spoilers in Double spoilers .



What about this?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/172180-april-fool-prank.html#post1874292

Extra downloading finished yesterday..  Hope I can start it today.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 2, 2013)

^ Yes


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2013)

Eagerly waiting to buy a copy .. 

BTW I didnt know this (wiki), another reason why I buy games 


> Irrational had been working in secrecy on Infinite for two-and-a-half years since completing the original BioShock prior to its announcement;[55] with the game announced as going gold on February 19, 2013, about five years of development had been put into the game.[56] 2K Games gave them the freedom to develop their sequel at will.


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2013)

got my copy


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2013)

^^^ fffffuuuuuuu


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2013)

in the process of getting my copy...

maybe tomorrow 

gearing to jump in


----------



## theserpent (Apr 2, 2013)

5 years in Development 
Ubisoft Are you listening to this? Work harder on AC series


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 2, 2013)

Will a person who doesn't really enjoy first person shooters other than Doom and Quake enjoy this? I did enjoy Deus Ex: Human Revolution and Far Cry 3, but i liked them more because of stealth, visuals, exploration and RPG mechanics. I tried to avoid shooting for the most part. 

However I do enjoy 3rd person shooters like Max Payne 3 and Alan Wake immensely.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2013)

completed Bioshock  1  time to play part 2.


----------



## Skud (Apr 2, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Will a person who doesn't really enjoy first person shooters other than Doom and Quake enjoy this? I did enjoy Deus Ex: Human Revolution and Far Cry 3, but i liked them more because of stealth, visuals, exploration and RPG mechanics. I tried to avoid shooting for the most part.
> 
> However I do enjoy 3rd person shooters like Max Payne 3 and Alan Wake immensely.




Doom & Quake and Deus & FC3 are strange bedfellows. I also don't like FPS much, particularly the recent ones, where you shoot less and do other things more. That said this game can be played as an outright shooter, enemy AI is pretty dumb unless you are playing at highest difficulty. You can simply bulldoze your way through the enemies.

Coming to your query, this game neither has any stealth part nor much RPG mechanics. Visuals are nice, if you don't mind the over-the-top bloom and low-res textures up close. You do get a fairly large amount of area to explore though.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 2, 2013)

sam said:


> completed Bioshock  1  time to play part 2.



Jump to infinite man , your missing the fun


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2013)

Skud said:


> Doom & Quake and Deus & FC3 are strange bedfellows. I also don't like FPS much, particularly the recent ones, where you shoot less and do other things more. That said this game can be played as an outright shooter, enemy AI is pretty dumb unless you are playing at highest difficulty. You can simply bulldoze your way through the enemies.
> 
> Coming to your query, this game neither has any stealth part nor much RPG mechanics. Visuals are nice, if you don't mind the over-the-top bloom and low-res textures up close. You do get a fairly large amount of area to explore though.



this is dx11 or 9??
btw, are there any options to disable bloom in graphics settings??

btw, is the AMD Catalyst Beta 13.3 driver stable enough??

got it.. its dx9 incompatible


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Completed the game yesterday. 
Started a 2nd playthrough in 1999 mode, for some steam achievements!!




anirbandd said:


> this is dx11 or 9??
> btw, are there any options to disable bloom in graphics settings??
> 
> btw, is the AMD Catalyst Beta 13.3 driver stable enough??
> ...



13.3 is the stable one. I was using 13.2, when I first launched the game, and it was crashing every 15 or 30 minutes, randomly. Doing a fresh uninstall of the drivers, and installing 13.3 did the trick.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 2, 2013)

Skud said:


> Doom & Quake and Deus & FC3 are strange bedfellows. I also don't like FPS much, particularly the recent ones, where you shoot less and do other things more. That said this game can be played as an outright shooter, enemy AI is pretty dumb unless you are playing at highest difficulty. You can simply bulldoze your way through the enemies.
> 
> Coming to your query, this game neither has any stealth part nor much RPG mechanics. Visuals are nice, if you don't mind the over-the-top bloom and low-res textures up close. You do get a fairly large amount of area to explore though.



I like the first two and the second two for two different reasons. 

I like Doom & Quake because of the emphasis they have on movement and the feeling of power they give(which hasn't been matched by any game i've played since. Max Payne 3 came close, but no cigar). Quake can almost be called semi platformer. Would Bioshock Infinite have Half-Life 2 like "exploration", or Fallout like true exploration?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2013)

dead5 said:


> I like the first two and the second two for two different reasons.
> 
> *I like Doom & Quake because of the emphasis they have on movement and the feeling of power they give(which hasn't been matched by any game i've played since. Max Payne 3 came close, but no cigar). Quake can almost be called semi platformer. Would Bioshock Infinite have Half-Life 2 like "exploration", or Fallout like true exploration?*



I guess its more like half- life 2 exploration. Not true Exploration, thats the ground of Bethesda.


----------



## Skud (Apr 3, 2013)

True that.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ordered today on FK !


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2013)

is hacking present in Infinite too?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 4, 2013)

played for around 1 hr.... awesome environment.. the splicer melee weapon is ftw!!

i hope hacking is present.. i did not any hackable turrets till now. 
|


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

FFFFUUUU Landmark!!!.. They don't have PC version in stock  , same thing happened with Far Cry 3. I got Tomb Raider on day 1 of launch.. 

Y U NO STOCK PC!!!!!


----------



## iittopper (Apr 4, 2013)

why dont you order from Fk


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

iittopper said:


> why dont you order from Fk



it was out of stock.. which I check it last time. 

Sigh...

EDIT: BTW.. From where does FK ship the copy? Mumbai, Delhi or Bangalore?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 4, 2013)

Flipkart sent it to me from Mumbai. Why dont you try sapna book house?

I remember seeing a quite a huge gaming section


----------



## IndianRambo (Apr 4, 2013)

@rcuber.sometimes from bangalore.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> FFFFUUUU Landmark!!!.. They don't have PC version in stock  , same thing happened with Far Cry 3. I got Tomb Raider on day 1 of launch..
> 
> Y U NO STOCK PC!!!!!



Ordered tomb raider from game4u and Bioshock Infinite from Landmarkonthenet.com both on Monday, got my Tomb Raider copy today, Bioshock Infinite-still processing  Called them up and they said they are getting it from the distributor, though on their site, it says in stock.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

Will check in Church Street tomorrow while returning from office.


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2013)

Finally completed the game. Clocked 28.6 hours according to Steam. Apart from a few moments and some annoyances, highly satisfying. The ending is just mind-blowing.

Still couldn't find all the voxaphones.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 5, 2013)

Skud said:


> Finally completed the game. Clocked 28.6 hours according to Steam. Apart from a few moments and some annoyances, highly satisfying. The ending is just mind-blowing.
> 
> Still couldn't find all the voxaphones.



The sad part of this game is that I'll have to buy a new HDD to install it


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2013)

Skud said:


> Finally completed the game. *Clocked 28.6 hours* according to Steam. Apart from a few moments and some annoyances, highly satisfying. The ending is just mind-blowing.
> 
> Still couldn't find all the voxaphones.



cool!! whats your completion %age??



Tachyon1986 said:


> The sad part of this game is that I'll have to buy a new HDD to install it



whats your HDD size??


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> cool!! whats your completion %age??



Are you asking for achievement completion?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2013)

game completion..


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> cool!! whats your completion %age??
> 
> 
> 
> whats your HDD size??



I have 450GB totally. I'll have to uninstall other games to make room for around 20GB (the install size of Bioshock Infinite) and I don't really want to do that.


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> game completion..




You missed the first line of my previous post. It's already completed.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 5, 2013)

I think he is saying about in game percentage meter, which is based on sidequest/mission completion. There is no such option in this game.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2013)

Tachyon1986 said:


> I have 450GB totally. I'll have to uninstall other games to make room for around 20GB (the install size of Bioshock Infinite) and I don't really want to do that.



then play it later... dont dilute the experience playing it simultaneously with other games



Skud said:


> You missed the first line of my previous post. It's already completed.





arijitsinha said:


> I think he is saying about in game percentage meter, which is based on sidequest/mission completion. *There is no such option in this game.*



oh!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/KR6RPPl.gif


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 6, 2013)

^^^ disgusting... 

why??


----------



## Jripper (Apr 6, 2013)

I am having kind of a glitch I guess :O in the finkton docks level, the game starts with the vox leader throwing you out of the gondola. whenever i load the mission,the character falls into infinitee space and gets stuck there with the magnetic shield breaking images :S
Any fix to this?


----------



## Faun (Apr 7, 2013)

Completed the game. Ending is good but the effort is in vain if multiverse is true.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 9, 2013)

Still no copy with me  Landmark stocked "10" copies and got sold out in 3 days. it was on the weekend

@Faun: time taken to complete the game?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 10, 2013)

Got it from the game shop, mantri mall


Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/9967d1365605767-bioshock-infinite-uploadfromtaptalk1365605728039.jpg


----------



## IndianRambo (Apr 10, 2013)

^^ so finally got it...


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 10, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> ^^ so finally got it...



Where did you get it from?


----------



## IndianRambo (Apr 10, 2013)

i didnt buy the game.i comment to rcuber.


----------



## Neo (Apr 11, 2013)

Faun said:


> Completed the game. Ending is good but the effort is in vain if multiverse is true.



What's multiverse?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 11, 2013)

played 6 hrs straight.. beautiful game .. surprisingly I dies only 3-4 times  



Spoiler



in the stage to retrieve tools for that gunsmith..


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2013)

At gunsmith it all begins. 

Took 13 hours to complete.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 12, 2013)

finished in 11 hrs on normal difficulty... give me some time to get back to reality 

There was a bug in the ending ..  



Spoiler



Opened the last door, and saw the priest and the end credits rolled, without the final cut scene. Wasn't expecting the story to stop so abruptly. had guessed the actual ending. feeling something was a miss I checked out the ending on youtube and saw the end cut scene  .. freaking bugs, replayed last check point.



EDIT: sorry: I thought I had used spoiler tags, but instead used quotes


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2013)

RCuber said:


> *finished in 11 hrs* on normal difficulty... give me some time to get back to reality
> 
> There was a bug in the ending ..



did Skud played like a tortoise...or u were on adrenaline


----------



## RCuber (Apr 12, 2013)

^^ I tried to play slow, trying to clear each room, getting more money etc, but I didn't find myself using all weapons, used machine gun + Volley gun. For vigor's I primarily used Possession, Murder of Crows and Shock Jockey only, Possession for Patriot or Turrets, Shock Jockey for setting traps, Crows when loads of guys come charging 



Zangetsu said:


> did Skud played like a tortoise...or *u were on adrenaline*



I didn't die much, couple of time in boss battles, three times in final battle. may be I have finally understood how to play FPS  , using cover, that being said I still used controller instead of Mouse and Keyboard, cause this is single player and there wont by much flanking from the enemies..


----------



## theserpent (Apr 12, 2013)

Im in comstock house mission(about 80% into the game i guess) and i missed 2 vigors dam


----------



## RCuber (Apr 12, 2013)

I have missed 1


----------



## theserpent (Apr 12, 2013)

I have missed 2


----------



## Skud (Apr 12, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> did Skud played like a tortoise...or u were on adrenaline




I played like a tortoise.  Still missed a lot of stuffs.


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 14, 2013)

Pwned


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 15, 2013)

Got my copy today  Bluedart had delivered the product on 10th but I got it today  because they had delivered to  a another house in my colony :thumbdown:


----------



## theserpent (Apr 15, 2013)

^^ OMG! Where did you buy it from?


----------



## iittopper (Apr 15, 2013)

KK so i got Bioshock infinite key . But the game is freaking huge - 20 gb i think which will take years to download with 512kbps  . Any solution to this ? Can i get ahem version disk and then activate my game or borrow original DVD from a friend ?


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2013)

get the iso from anywhere, install and use the key. Wait for steam update.

PS: I installed via DVD


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 15, 2013)

iittopper said:


> KK so i got Bioshock infinite key . But the game is freaking huge - 20 gb i think which will take years to download with 512kbps  . Any solution to this ? Can i get ahem version disk and then activate my game or borrow original DVD from a friend ?



Borrow original DVD from friend.Activate using the key.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 15, 2013)

Tonight, I am going to start my second playthrough. Yay!!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Tonight, I am going to start my second playthrough. Yay!!



How was the first playthrough ??


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2013)

finally.. found a method turned off that irritating bloom... now enjoying a smooth, clear and sharp Bioshock Infinite 
with higher frame rates


----------



## RCuber (Apr 19, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> finally.. found a method turned off that irritating bloom... now enjoying a smooth, clear and sharp Bioshock Infinite
> with higher frame rates



HOW!!!


----------



## iittopper (Apr 19, 2013)

I have the cd-key , but still cant arrange for a disk . I am not that patient to download 18 gb data @ 512kbps .


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2013)

iittopper said:


> I have the cd-key , but still cant arrange for a disk . I am not that patient to download 18 gb data @ 512kbps .



Just put it in download list and forget.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 19, 2013)

How can i forget , when I am still downloading company of heroes 2 beta from so many days and still not completed


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2013)

RCuber said:


> HOW!!!



C:\Users\<username>\Documents\My Games\BioShock Infinite\XGame\Config

open up XEngine.ini and find these lines: 


> Bloom=True
> UseHighQualityBloom=True



and make them False.



> Bloom=False
> UseHighQualityBloom=False



Additionally, you could force DX10, with almost no loss of visual fidelity.
make


> AllowD3D11=True


to


> AllowD3D11=False



hope that helps


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 19, 2013)

^Thanks for sharing..


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2013)

welcome


----------



## RCuber (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks anirbandd..


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2013)

without bloom:

*imageshack.us/scaled/large/203/bioshockinfiniteexe2013.jpg

*imageshack.us/scaled/large/845/bioshockinfiniteexe2013.jpg

*imageshack.us/scaled/large/507/bioshockinfiniteexe2013.jpg

*imageshack.us/scaled/large/826/bioshockinfiniteexe2013.jpg

*imageshack.us/scaled/large/856/bioshockinfiniteexe2013.jpg

*imageshack.us/scaled/large/826/bioshockinfiniteexe2013h.jpg

*imageshack.us/scaled/large/542/bioshockinfiniteexe2013.jpg


the graphics are sharper and better.. lossy jpeg compression from RadeonPro


----------



## iittopper (Apr 19, 2013)

what does bloom thing do in the game ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks real good.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> without bloom:
> 
> the graphics are sharper and better.. lossy jpeg compression from RadeonPro



This makes it look like I may have to pick it up. How much emphasis is there on shooting, are there any major mechanics other than shooting and can shooting be avoided entirely in the easier difficulties?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2013)

theres LOTs of shooting. LOTs. with a different kind of mechanic.

and dont quote the pics..


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> theres LOTs of shooting. LOTs. with a different kind of mechanic.
> 
> and dont quote the pics..



This game has received wide spread acclaim like far cry 3. Lets see if i can get my hands on one.
You playing in 1080p? How much frames are you getting mate?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2013)

nope thats 1600x900 with all gfx effects on high. only shadow resolution is Normal.

i have Dynamic VSync to 50Hz through Radeon Pro and it never comes down below 50. so it is giving >50 all the time.



iittopper said:


> what does bloom thing do in the game ?



is a post processing effect. it provides a kind of diffused glow around light sources and reflecting surfaces... kind of like a dreamy feel. and since BI is up in the clouds, the effect is over done. 

I hate bloom... so i removed it. plus removing it boosts FPS a lot cos its calculation heavy.



gameranand said:


> Looks real good.



yep.. its a real looker without the damn bloom.. but in your 7870CF, i bet it'd be stunning with ultra effects.


----------



## Skud (Apr 19, 2013)

Bloom effect was not that bad in this game, but turning it off does help in boosting frames.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2013)

vickybat said:


> This game has received wide spread acclaim like far cry 3. Lets see if i can get my hands on one.
> You playing in 1080p? How much frames are you getting mate?



Yeah and right now the most powerful GOTY contender with Tomb Raider in competition.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah and right now the most powerful GOTY contender with Tomb Raider in competition.



Wow that's great. Several review sites are also testing this game.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Wow that's great. Several review sites are also testing this game.



From some sites this game got a perfect score which is quite rare.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2013)

dead5 said:


> This makes it look like I may have to pick it up. How much emphasis is there on shooting, are there any major mechanics other than shooting and can shooting be avoided entirely in the easier difficulties?



almost 0 stealth. either you fight or you flee. choice is yours. and as there is not much cover, you'll have to shoot anything that comes your way. including lot of boss fights.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 20, 2013)

sam said:


> almost 0 stealth. either you fight or you flee. choice is yours. and as there is not much cover, you'll have to shoot anything that comes your way. including lot of boss fights.



I see. Does fleeing affect the stories outcome? How tight are the movement and controls? To me it looks like it would be somewhere between Alan Wake and Dead Rising. And more importantly, do the guns give you a feeling of power? I don't expect any 'BFG, hell yeah' moments but at least it should give some feeling of power.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah and right now the most powerful GOTY contender with Tomb Raider in competition.



the story for both are awesome...
gameplay is excellent for both.. but TR is a bit ahead due to its non-standard, new kind of gameplay.
graphics.. well IMO, TR is leaps ahead of BI.

i'll be rooting for TR! 



dead5 said:


> I see. Does fleeing affect the stories outcome? How tight are the movement and controls? To me it looks like it would be somewhere between Alan Wake and Dead Rising. And more importantly, do the guns give you a feeling of power? I don't expect any 'BFG, hell yeah' moments but at least it should give some feeling of power.



you CANNOT flee. fights are necessary for story progress.
guns dont give you that but its the combo with the Plasmids that give you that Power feeling..  so you need effective strategy to plan out your moves and combos.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2013)

dead5 said:


> I see. Does fleeing affect the stories outcome? How tight are the movement and controls? To me it looks like it would be somewhere between Alan Wake and Dead Rising. And more importantly, do the guns give you a feeling of power? I don't expect any 'BFG, hell yeah' moments but at least it should give some feeling of power.



most of the time you are forced to fight. or you can hook up to the rail and just run away but that doesn't help much. you may miss out on salts and tonics (or whatever they are called). so once an area is clear of enemies, quickly find all unlockable places and then shift to the next one else enemies may start spawning again. controls are just spot on and for movement, check a couple of youtube gameplay videos.

alan wake is a survival horror. this one is straight forward action + adventure (if you like to find all hidden salts in that level). guns looks fine but most of them show their weakness once the more hardcore enemies arrive (handyman & mechanized patriot). upgrading helps and most importantly, using Elizabeth's power is essential for survival. this game may looks like run of the mill "run-n-gun" type but it is not.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2013)

None of the Bioshock games were Run-n-Gun, for some enemies you have to make strategy how to trap them so they don't give you much trouble.


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 20, 2013)

Started Bioshock 1


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> Started Bioshock 1



Quite late eh.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> Started Bioshock 1



btw, theres non connection in story of BI with its predecessors.


----------



## Skud (Apr 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Quite late eh.




Finished neither of the previous 2 games.  I love my shooters to be no-brainers, this series was kinda weird right until this game. This is similar to Big Daddy- Little Sister setup of previous game, but far better in terms of gameplay. Oh, and that damned FOV is much better in this game. Playing a first person game after a long, long time at a stretch without any ill effects, grand!!!


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 21, 2013)

^ looks like you're enjoying every penny of it

that plasmid thingy is great


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2013)

First the game felt boring but throwing the ball ( 77 )  at that clown made the game enjoyable at last  ..... now I'm in a run with Elizabeth but as I had played the previous Bioshock games I found one thing to be too easy ( read complaining ) .. the auto shield.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2013)

Skud said:


> Finished neither of the previous 2 games.  I love my shooters to be no-brainers, this series was kinda weird right until this game. This is similar to Big Daddy- Little Sister setup of previous game, but far better in terms of gameplay. Oh, and that damned FOV is much better in this game. Playing a first person game after a long, long time at a stretch without any ill effects, grand!!!



Maybe thats why I liked Bioshock too much. I like FPS to be different than the rest, Bioshock was really different in terms of gameplay.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> First the game felt boring but throwing the ball ( 77 )  at that clown made the game enjoyable at last  ..... now I'm in a run with Elizabeth but as I had played the previous Bioshock games I found one thing to be too easy ( read complaining ) .. the auto shield.



true. before reaching Elizabeth everything felt kind of boring and i asked myself why reviewers gave it such high marks.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> First the game felt boring but throwing the ball ( 77 )  at that clown made the game enjoyable at last  ..... now I'm in a run with Elizabeth but as I had played the previous Bioshock games I found one thing to be too easy ( read complaining ) .. the auto shield.



What does that Auto-Shield do exactly ??


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> What does that Auto-Shield do exactly ??



it is a shield basically. B1 & 2 didn't have any shield. only health bar.


----------



## Skud (Apr 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Maybe thats why I liked Bioshock too much. I like FPS to be different than the rest, Bioshock was really different in terms of gameplay.




Different people, different tastes.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2013)

finished it!! the story just cant get any better... it f*cked up my head a few times and had me staring blankly at it, trying to figure out what the f*ck happened. 

beautiful, just beautiful. 

btw, are there any DLCs coming? or do i uninstall it?


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2013)

sam said:


> true. before reaching Elizabeth everything felt kind of boring and i asked myself why reviewers gave it such high marks.



still I feel like the previous two were good but it's not a final opinion though .. anyway, found out those big moving statue like things are too easy to deat .. just using upgraded devil's kiss and rocket launcher


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2013)

Skud said:


> Different people, different tastes.



Completely agree.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> found out those big moving statue like things



mechanized patriots 

i felt Bioshock 1 to be the best. it was like watching a movie. Ryan's character and dialogue were simply unmatched. this also made the story little difficult to understand because he never say anything clearly. but enjoyed every bit of that game.


----------



## Skud (Apr 22, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> finished it!! the story just cant get any better... it f*cked up my head a few times and had me staring blankly at it, trying to figure out what the f*ck happened.
> 
> beautiful, just beautiful.
> 
> btw, are there any DLCs coming? or do i uninstall it?




You can have the Season Pass for $16 at GMG.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 22, 2013)

So Ken Levine lives up to the hype. He good.

Need to get my hands on this.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2013)

Skud said:


> You can have the Season Pass for $16 at GMG.



errmm.. i think i have that  [torr...]


----------



## ratzee199 (Apr 22, 2013)

Just started the game...was busy with TR for last few weeks....and had some experience with shooting....the game environment is fun, colorful, full of life...
request to all the gamers and who will start the game SOON...try to see and feel all the experiences...then you will enjoy the game completely...


----------



## iittopper (Apr 22, 2013)

Okay this maybe a noob question . The game receive some negative feedback for some racism , baptism and other religion thing  etc which i dont know . Can some one explain me whats all controversial content is there in this game . Just curious .


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2013)

^^nothing that you should be wary off.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes i know , but still wanted to know . Read the wiki page , didnt understand much , that's why asking .


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2013)

dude... just play it... as if you will get offended by it 

now if you are hinting about nudity, theres none.


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2013)

sam said:


> mechanized patriots
> 
> i felt Bioshock 1 to be the best. it was like watching a movie. Ryan's character and dialogue were simply unmatched. this also made the story little difficult to understand because he never say anything clearly. but enjoyed every bit of that game.



yes, that and I feel same as you .. ah, BS1 the classical gem .. anyway, In infinite we can't hack turrets .. I mean sans that possession vigor like the previous titles ?



iittopper said:


> Yes i know , but still wanted to know . Read the wiki page , didnt understand much , that's why asking .



too much reading can be delusional  .. just play the game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> yes, that and I feel same as you .. ah, BS1 the classical gem .. anyway, In infinite we can't hack turrets .. I mean sans that possession vigor like the previous titles ?



Hacking Turrets in manual way, is gone. We can hack turrets only with Possession vigor.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Hacking Turrets in manual way, is gone. We can hack turrets only with Possession vigor.



but unlike B1, the turret stays hacked for a minute or so before turning to me again.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 23, 2013)

I was downloading Bioshock infinite with 512kbps broadband . And speed was normal , all of sudden speed increased to 2 mbps and downloading was finished in few hours . MTNL FTW , But i always get weird speed on steam
*s23.postimg.org/sggmmh65n/dafuq.png



anirbandd said:


> dude... just play it... as if you will get offended by it
> 
> now if you are hinting about nudity, theres none.





topgear said:


> yes, that and I feel same as you .. ah, BS1 the classical gem .. anyway, In infinite we can't hack turrets .. I mean sans that possession vigor like the previous titles ?
> 
> 
> 
> too much reading can be delusional  .. just play the game.



Was just asking to gain extra knowledge .


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 23, 2013)

iittopper said:


> I was downloading Bioshock infinite with 512kbps broadband . And speed was normal , all of sudden speed increased to 2 mbps and downloading was finished in few hours . MTNL FTW , But i always get weird speed on steam



lol!

lodge a complaint with mtnl for undue increase of bandwidth


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Hacking Turrets in manual way, is gone. We can hack turrets only with Possession vigor.



I liked the challenging of manual hacking 



sam said:


> but unlike B1, the turret stays hacked for a minute or so before turning to me again.



this is quite annoying.


----------



## Saumil996 (Apr 24, 2013)

Started infinite yesterday, fighting Elizabeth's mother. How close am i to the end. i have all the vigors except charge where do you get it?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 24, 2013)

^^ IIRC about 75%


----------



## Thunder (Apr 25, 2013)

Splendid. Marvellous. That's what this game is. Truly Epic


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2013)

Saumil996 said:


> Started infinite yesterday, fighting Elizabeth's mother. How close am i to the end. i have all the vigors except charge where do you get it?



It's a green devil horns looking bottle which you will be able to take on your way back.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 25, 2013)

Help guys , i am having a constant fps drop for 1 second randomly which makes the game not enjoyable . pc config - 560ti , intel i3 2120 , 4 gb ddr3 , using lates driver nvdidia 314.22 . Fps drop from 60 to below 10 for a fraction of second


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 25, 2013)

^ Turn the Ambient Occlusion to 'LOW' and force SSAO through Nvidia Control panel.


----------



## Saumil996 (Apr 25, 2013)

FINISHED THE GAME
One word 


Spoiler



COnfused




@Faun thanks but i don't think i will play that game again


----------



## iittopper (Apr 25, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Turn the Ambient Occlusion to 'LOW' and force SSAO through Nvidia Control panel.



That worked , thanks


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2013)

Saumil996 said:


> FINISHED THE GAME
> One word
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



There are parallel universes. There are constants and variables. Constant is that Booker approached priest for Baptism after the massacre of wounded knee. One version of him doesn't accept Baptism and go on to be an average joe in a separate parallel universe. His gambling addiction puts him under debt. His wife passes away leaving a daughter. 

And the other version who accepts Baptism grows more egoistc and follows into another parallel universe where he goes on to make Columbia using Leutece's help. Leutece were able to employ technology to create tears (pathway to another parallel universe). But the exposure to that caused Booker AKA Comstock to lose fertility. And he ages fast too due to the effect. He desperately searches for a way to get a successor who is his own blood line. What's better than opening a tear and snatching away the daughter of your own self in the other parallel universe ?

The only way possible to stop Comstock from destroying New York is to kill the Booker who accepts Baptism.


----------



## Saumil996 (Apr 25, 2013)

^^


Spoiler



Thank you for your explanation
I had understood that comstock is booker and he wants a progeny so he takes anna but then why does elizabeth kill the booker who hasn't been baptized?


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2013)

I've not completed the game yet but read the spoilers and have only one question : this game has any kind of different endings or a single one only ?


----------



## iittopper (Apr 26, 2013)

^ dont read the  spoiler man ! it will make your experience ruined .


----------



## RCuber (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> I've not completed the game yet but read the spoilers and have only one question : this game has any kind of different endings or a single one only ?



Single ending.



Saumil996 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Booker is killed where he accepts Baptism


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ^ dont read the  spoiler man ! it will make your experience ruined .



at-least not for this game 



Faun said:


> Single ending.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So did the the priest get any kind of punishment ?? and thanks for the info.


----------



## warfreak (Apr 29, 2013)

Does anyone have the MP3 format of the songbirds tune? 
That would make a great ringtone


----------



## ratzee199 (Apr 29, 2013)

I came across various choices...such as the BIRD/CAGE?...
Is there any changes in the story line depending on the choices?...


----------



## RCuber (Apr 29, 2013)

warfreak said:


> Does anyone have the MP3 format of the songbirds tune?
> That would make a great ringtone



BioShock Infinite Ringtones | Irrational Games


----------



## warfreak (Apr 29, 2013)

ratzee199 said:


> I came across various choices...such as the BIRD/CAGE?...
> Is there any changes in the story line depending on the choices?...





Spoiler



The story does not change regardless of choices made. However, the devs try to pull a Christopher Nolan in the epilogue by leaving the interpretation of the game's ending to the players.

Even with the single ending, the story is convoluted enough. I think, its better there were not multiple endings. This would have lead to even more confusion and several open plot holes.



@RCuber, thanks bro. Gaming websites are blocked in my office tho


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2013)

ratzee199 said:


> I came across various choices...such as the BIRD/CAGE?...
> Is there any changes in the story line depending on the choices?...





Spoiler



It's one of the variable in the game. You use it to identify her later when things go complex.



Actually, bird and cage is an illusion.
Bird Cage Optical Illusion

Bird can represent confinement, as songbird.



Spoiler



CAGE, is used to free Elizabeth later on.



Or you can take the traditional meaning of both. Cage as confinement and bird as freedom. Matter of perspective.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 29, 2013)

^^ spoiler!!!!


----------



## Saumil996 (Apr 29, 2013)

I chose bird did anyone choose cage ? 



Spoiler



How do we control the songbird in the end if we choose cage in the beginning ?


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2013)

^^ same here and I think everyone likes to be free  but the game has single ending so these choices don't matter much I guess.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 30, 2013)

I also chose bird..


----------



## Pradeepcool (Apr 30, 2013)

Saumil996 said:


> Started infinite yesterday, fighting Elizabeth's mother. How close am i to the end. i have all the vigors except charge where do you get it?



Excellent game except for this Fighting Elizabeth's mom..crappy imo.


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 30, 2013)

Excellent game, but too short.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 30, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Excellent game, but too short.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2013)

he's got the wrong thread, i think.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 30, 2013)

^^ I think he was playing Crysis 3


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2013)

maybe, but Excellent Game?? for C3?? :\


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> he's got the wrong thread, i think.



If you are referring to me, then no I am on the correct thread. I didn't expect this short of a gameplay from a 19 gig game which doesn't have a multiplayer.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2013)

yeah we were referring to you mate 

you must understand that textures and sounds and pre-rendered videos take up a lot of space.


----------



## warfreak (May 1, 2013)

IMO its adequate length considering people like me who only get to play on weekends.


----------



## anirbandd (May 1, 2013)

^its adequate for people who play it 5-6hrs at one go too


----------



## RCuber (May 1, 2013)

I took about 12 hrs..


----------



## Saumil996 (May 1, 2013)

^^ is there some place IN THE GAME where they show how many hours??


----------



## RCuber (May 1, 2013)

^^ in Steam.. unless *ahem*


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2014)

Finally we have the release date of the DLC for this game. BioShock Infinite: Burial at Sea Ep2 releasing on 25 march.

Ken Levine: BioShock Infinite: Burial at Sea Ep2 will be longer


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 10, 2014)

Damn... Uninstalled and deleted. :/


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Damn... Uninstalled and deleted. :/



Sad for you. As for me I am happy that finally the complete edition will come soon after this release.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Sad for you. As for me I am happy that finally the complete edition will come soon after this release.



That's the last dlc??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> That's the last dlc??



I surely hope so.


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 12, 2014)

Uninstalled on the same day installed..
this game gave me vomiting feeling.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 12, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Uninstalled on the same day installed..
> this game gave me vomiting feeling.



Same feeling here buddy.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Uninstalled on the same day installed..
> this game gave me vomiting feeling.





bavusani said:


> Same feeling here buddy.



Well then I am glad that no game gives me any headache or any other problems at all.


----------



## Skud (Feb 12, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Uninstalled on the same day installed..
> this game gave me vomiting feeling.





bavusani said:


> Same feeling here buddy.




Try by changing the FOV slider to max. Or you can try changing it manually in the config file.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I surely hope so.



then i'll try once more after it comes out.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> then i'll try once more after it comes out.



I am waiting for the same. Don't want to play it now and then again, its huge so takes a lot of space.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2014)

yeah.. the installations are frustrating..


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Uninstalled on the same day installed..
> this game gave me vomiting feeling.





bavusani said:


> Same feeling here buddy.



faced this long time ago with MoH AA only .. anyway, getting excited about Burial at Sea P2. The story is very interesting but I'm still worried about the gameplay time. 5 - 6 hours Hmm.. in reality it's going to be a little less I guess.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2014)

BioShock Infinite Developer Shutting Down, Ken Levine Wants New, Small Studio

No more bioshock (the standard set by B1 & B:I) games.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2014)

sam said:


> BioShock Infinite Developer Shutting Down, Ken Levine Wants New, Small Studio
> 
> No more bioshock (the standard set by B1 & B:I) games.



Its a good news.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 19, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Its a good news.



Why is it a good news


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Why is it a good news



A good game is going with a good impression. I never want any game to go in yearly mill cycle or become a long series, I always want a good game. 
Look what happened to POP series, AC series and DA series and many others.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 19, 2014)

^Call of Duty


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> ^Call of Duty



That was too obvious so didn't mentioned it.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Feb 27, 2014)

RCuber said:


> ^^ in Steam.. unless *ahem*



Your steam id ?


----------

